# [NVIDIA] nvidia.ko: no such device [Résolu]

## marc.driver

Suite à mes problèmes de lenteur, j'ai pensé à ma carte graphique.

J'ai aussi vu un guide nVidia pour Linux Gentoo.

Je m'en suis emparé et exécuté les instructions contenues dedans.

```
#emerge nvidia-glx
```

Mais au final en faisant "modprobe nvidia, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante:

```

FATAL : Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
```

J'ai regardé sur le forum mais je je trouve pas ce que je veux (la même erreur subsiste!).

Certains font:

```
#emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

Mais le résultat final est le même!

----------

## fb99

je crois qu'il faut juste réemerger nvidia-kernel ou nvidia-glx je me rappelle plus lequel c'était dsl 

enjoy  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
>  FATAL : Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
> 
> 

 

Et c'est bien ce kernel que tu utilise au moment du modprobe?[/b]

----------

## armkreuz1

1- Ton kernel et nvidia-kernel doit être compilé avec la même version de gcc.

2- N'oublie pas de mettre "nvidia" dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-x

Et comme dit précédement, du doit utiliser le même kernel que : /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko

----------

## marc.driver

Merci.

 *Quote:*   

> je crois qu'il faut juste réemerger nvidia-kernel ou nvidia-glx je me rappelle plus lequel c'était dsl 

 

J'ai réémergé plusieurs fois dans tous les sens avec le même résultat.

 *Quote:*   

> Et c'est bien ce kernel que tu utilise au moment du modprobe?

 

C'est bien un 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 que je copie dans le boot sous 2.6.11-gentoo-r5-myt04, la dernière extension marquant les étapes franchies dans la résolution de mes problèmes.

 *Quote:*   

> 1- Ton kernel et nvidia-kernel doit être compilé avec la même version de gcc.

 

Hou-là-là! Je suppose que c'est la même cela ne fait pas si longtemps que je tente de faire cette config! Comment vérifier?

 *Quote:*   

> 2- N'oublie pas de mettre "nvidia" dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-x 

 

Je croyais qu'on pouvait le faire après avoir fait "modprobe"?

----------

## marc.driver

Pour nvidia, ce qui se charge c'est le nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

Le module nvidia.ko est à sa placedonc l'erreur vient du fait qu'il ne peut le charger et non de son absence.

----------

## sireyessire

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Pour nvidia, ce qui se charge c'est le nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4

 

c'est la même version de glx?

sinon montre nous le uname -a

@utilisateurs de gentoo-sources && nvidia:

il y avait pas des problèmes entre les nvidia 1.6... et les 2.6.1* ? moi je sais que les ck étaient patchés pour faire marcher ces versions de nvidia (pas dans les dernières ck, plus besoin?) enfin je suis en 1.7... sans aucun problème.

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> c'est la même version de glx? 

 

Comment voir? La version du kernel nvidia je l'ai vue au hasard ...  :Embarassed: 

uname -a donne:

```
Linux  we01 2.6.11-gentoo-r5 #9 Thu Apr 28 14:58:13  CEST 2005 i686 intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## nuts

deja eu ce soucis, resolu en installant la version 1.0.7174 des nvidia kernel et glx

----------

## Enlight

C'était ton premier emerge nvidia-kernel? il t'a pas demandé un etc-update des fois que...?

----------

## laharl

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   c'est la même version de glx?  
> 
> Comment voir? La version du kernel nvidia je l'ai vue au hasard ... 

 

```
etcat -v nvidia-kernel

etcat -v nvidia-glx
```

----------

## marc.driver

nuts,

 *Quote:*   

> deja eu ce soucis, resolu en installant la version 1.0.7174 des nvidia kernel et glx

 

Je veux bien, comment fait-on?

Enlight,

 *Quote:*   

> C'était ton premier emerge nvidia-kernel? il t'a pas demandé un etc-update des fois que...?

 

C'était en effet quand j'ai ouvert le post, depuis je l'ai refait plusieurs fois.

Il n'a pas demandé d'"etc-update".

En le faisant, il me liste unliste à mettre à jour, en citant des remplacements possibles.

Que faut-il en faire?

Rien ne me semble concerner nvidia ni X.

Laharl,

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> etcat -v nvidia-kernel
> 
> etcat -v nvidia-glx

 

Il ne trouve pas la commande "etcat"!  :Question: 

----------

## Enlight

Franchement il serait bon que tu te documentes un peu...

----------

## laharl

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il ne trouve pas la commande "etcat"! 

 alors

```
emerge -av gentoolkit
```

----------

## Gaug

est ce que les cartes Riva TNT2 fonctionne avec les drivers nvidia-1.0.7174 je ne suis pas sure .

----------

## nuts

ma tnt2 fonctionne tres bien avec cette version de pilote

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> Il n'a pas demandé d'"etc-update". 
> 
>  En le faisant, il me liste unliste à mettre à jour, en citant des remplacements possibles. 
> 
>  Que faut-il en faire? 

 

Y'a pas à chercher plus loin...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gaug

Merci Nuts pour l'info .Ils fonctionne bien pour moi aussi. :Razz: 

----------

## marc.driver

Enlight,

Tu sais, j'en lis de la doc, mais il y en a beaucoup! Et sur les forums ce n'est pas toujours facile de comprendre: est-ce le même problème? Est-ce différend? Quelle bêtise m'apprête-je à faire?

...

Laharl,

Résultats:

```

[Results for search key: nvidia-kernel]

[Candidate applications found:5]

Only printing found installed programs.

* media-video/nvidia-kernel

    [   ] 1.0.6111-r3 (0)

    [   ] 1.0.6629-r1 (0)

    [  I] 1.0.6629-r4 (0)

    [M~ ] 1.0.7167-r1 (0)

    [M~ ] 1.0.7174 (0)

```

```

[Results for search key: nvidia-glx]

[Candidate applications found:5]

Only printing found installed programs.

* media-video/nvidia-glx

    [   ] 1.0.6111-r3 (0)

    [  I] 1.0.6629-r1 (0)

    [M~ ] 1.0.6629-r5 (0)

    [M~ ] 1.0.7167-r1 (0)

    [M~ ] 1.0.7174-r1 (0)

```

----------

## Gaug

Marc as tu un fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords

si oui tu fais

echo media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

après tu fais

emerge -a nvidia-kernel

emerge -a nvidia-glx

----------

## marc.driver

Gaug,

 *Quote:*   

> Marc as tu un fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords 

 

Non, je n'ai qu'un fichier appelé "sets".

EDIT: faut-il le créer?

----------

## Gaug

alors tu le fais avec nano

nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

tu mais dedans

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

tu enregistre

après tu fais

emerge -a nvidia-kernel

emerge -a nvidia-glx

----------

## Enlight

Tu lances etc-update et tu acceptes les updates pour les fichiers auxquels tu n'a pas touché.

----------

## marc.driver

OK, fait.

Mais après, j'ai refait un 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

 et j'ai reçu le même message d'erreur! ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *laharl wrote:*   

>  *marc.driver wrote:*    *Quote:*   c'est la même version de glx?  
> 
> Comment voir? La version du kernel nvidia je l'ai vue au hasard ...  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

etcat n'existe plus avec la dernière version de gentoolkit  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Oni92

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> etcat n'existe plus avec la dernière version de gentoolkit 

 

On doit pouvoir le remplacer astucieusement avec eix par exemple  :Wink: 

----------

## laharl

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> etcat n'existe plus avec la dernière version de gentoolkit 

 Je savais pas merci (comme j'ai besoin d'une machine qui marche obligatoirement pour le boulot, j'ai pas fait de emerge depuis début mars)

----------

## marc.driver

sireyessire,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> etcat n'existe plus avec la dernière version de gentoolkit

 

Comment se fait-il que j'ai réussi à l'émerger cet après midi?

Et donner les résultats ci-dessus?

 Mais au fait, que pensez-vous du résultat que j'ai obtenu, je me cite:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> OK, fait.
> 
> Mais après, j'ai refait un
> ...

 

----------

## guilc

Perso, je dirais que ta TNT2 est pas gérée par le driver (vu le message d'erreur)

Il y a bien marqué TNT2 dans les cartes supportées, mais pas toutes sans doute, j'en ai une aussi qui n'est pas gérée par le driver proprio, il faut se contenter d'NV, le driver libre  :Wink: 

----------

## marc.driver

C'est un peu décevant, je croyais régler par là la lenteur de mon KDE.

Comment faut-il faire pour revenir au bon vieux driver nv et nettoyer le tout?

Par exemple:

```
emerge --unmerge nvidia-kernel

emerge --unmerge nvidia-glx

```

Puis enlever "nvidia" dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-x

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Perso, je dirais que ta TNT2 est pas gérée par le driver (vu le message d'erreur)
> 
> Il y a bien marqué TNT2 dans les cartes supportées, mais pas toutes sans doute, j'en ai une aussi qui n'est pas gérée par le driver proprio, il faut se contenter d'NV, le driver libre 

 

ouais mais ça c'est pas trop en accord avec ce que dit nvidia:

 *README wrote:*   

> 

----------

## nuts

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Perso, je dirais que ta TNT2 est pas gérée par le driver (vu le message d'erreur)
> 
> Il y a bien marqué TNT2 dans les cartes supportées, mais pas toutes sans doute, j'en ai une aussi qui n'est pas gérée par le driver proprio, il faut se contenter d'NV, le driver libre 

 

toutes les tnt2 ont le meme chip tnt2, la diff c est au niveau des bus et des frequences. nvidia font des drivers compatible depuis la tnt1. et je crois que en revanche la serie des tnt1 n est plus supporté aujourd hui

----------

## guilc

Bah écoutez, ça m'est arrivé avec une TNT2, j'invente pas... Les puces TNT2 sont les memes, mais les fabriquants de la carte sont pas les memes, il peut y avoir des petites différences de conception, notamment au niveau des adressages, qui font que le kernel ne la reconnait pas et refuse de charger le driver... Ce message d'erreur au loadding du module veut dire exactement ça, que pour le kernel, il n'y a pas de périphérique compatible avec le module...

----------

## marc.driver

Sireyessire,

 *Quote:*   

> donc moi je serai plus du côté du mauvaise configuration, que carte pas supportée.

 

Je préfèrerais, mais qu'est-ce qui peut ne pas aller dans ma config?

Nuts

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia font des drivers compatible depuis la tnt1

 

Moi, c'est une TNT2, donc ça devrait aller!

J'ai les meurones qui surchauffent (si!), mais rien ne sort,

J'ai fait un tri sur le forum sur les NVIDIA,,mais je n'ai pas retrouvé ce type de problème  :Shocked: 

----------

## marc.driver

 *Quote:*   

> Sireyessire,
> 
> Citation:
> 
> donc moi je serai plus du côté du mauvaise configuration, que carte pas supportée.
> ...

 

J'ai repris calmement le travail sur cette config avec l'aide du grand FreD (il est tombé dedans quand il était petit!  :Very Happy:  ).

J'ai bien supprimé le driver nvidia dans le kernel, le rivafb ne se montait donc plus et résolu le problème de glx (j'ai refait pour la 3ème ou la 4ème fois un emerge nvidia-glx). Il y avait un problème de ce côté.

Maintenant le modeprobe nvidia marche   :Laughing: 

Merci à tous!

----------

